# What are the best books for web scripting?



## shavensmith (Nov 20, 2010)

What book/books would be best to keep handy for web page making tips? Something with both HTML and CSS at the very least of course, but quick tips on plug-ins, etc. as well.
leanspa


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 20, 2010)

You're looking for information on subjects and technologies that are kind of "unrelated" to each other, even though they are typically used in conjunction with each other.

You probably want a good book on HTML, a good book on CSS, a good book on JavaScript, and a good book on php.  Learning each of those languages is a task within itself, and the order I have them listed is probably a good order in which to learn them.

O'Reilly books are good, as are the "SAM'S Learn [HTML/CSS/JavaScript/etc.] In 24 Hours" books.

How much programming/web page creation experience do you have already?  What languages are you familiar and comfortable with?  What, if any, formal training in those languages have you had?  Knowing those things would probably give us a better jumping-off point and help us point you in the direction you need to go.


----------



## artov (Nov 20, 2010)

Whatever book you select, use Web Inspector from Apple Safari. Select Develop menu, then "Show Web Inspector" (if you do not have the Develop menu enabled, select Preferences, Advanced and then "Show Develop menu in menu bar").

Not only does it help debug your own pages, it also shows how others have done it.


----------

